# 2012 SL Auxiliary Input?



## galaxygaleas (Aug 15, 2015)

I just purchased a used 2012 Nissan Murano SL AWD (Rear camera, moonroof, leather upholstery, etc.) And have a clear button that says Auxiliary. However, I cannot find the location of the AUX import and would like anybody who has ideas or knows where it would be to please help me out! I didn't realize until now that I hadn't seen it, although it has a spot for Aux.


----------

